# Taking the piss out of someones TT on the forum



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

You are a twat for doing it. Â Be a little more courteous or just fuck off. Â The sooner you sell your car and harass people on another forum the better.

Thanks Â ;D
phoTToniq


----------



## jgray (May 8, 2002)

Here, Here ;D


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Dont worry, ill be staying here when i sell my TT, i have got alot of love to share!!! Now come over here and give me a hug!!!! :-*


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Can you give us a list of things we CAN slag off then please, so we know to keep within your emotional boundaries?


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2003)

Slagging off cross-spokes that were not fitted as standard is allowed IMO. The same goes for non-std Audi add-ons.

So anyone putting these non std add-ons on a TT(guilty) risks being slagged off as it can spoil the iconic design influences of the TT.

Thus slagging off is justified to safeguard the integrity and purness of the TT marque and to assist or ultimately shame those wayward TT owners who go astray.

Right minded TT owners don't want the car looking like a dogs dinner.....I think


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

agree

we're all entitled to an opinion.... and rather than all standing around going "ooooh that looks nice" it sometimes OK to disagree.... if we all liked the same thing, life would be dull....

we are also allowed to take the piss out of the V6 because the wheels are fugly, the spoiler isn't right either, and its underpowered...


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> Slagging off cross-spokes that were not fitted as standard is allowed IMO. The same goes for non-std Audi add-ons.
> 
> So anyone putting these non std add-ons on a TT(guilty) risks being slagged off as it can spoil the iconic design influences of the TT.
> 
> ...


So we can slag off anyone without 6 spokes then?


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2003)

...does the phrase "the pot calling the kettle black" or "people with late 1970's cross spoke on modern TT's should not throw wobblers" ring any bells?


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

> Dont worry, ill be staying here when i sell my TT, i have got alot of love to share!!! Now come over here and give me a hug!!!! :-*


I didn't expect such a nice reply damn it. :-/

:-* :-* :-*


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> ...does the phrase "the pot calling the kettle black" or "people with late 1970's cross spoke on modern TT's should not throw wobblers" ring any bells?


Yeah, well my bells are better than yours. And my pot. AND my kettle. Yours are rubbish.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

And I thought cross spokes were 80s. They're 70s now?


----------



## tt500 (Nov 29, 2002)

Yeah but some of you guys really did slag off that Black TTC with the blacked-out windows and the stupid bodykit who was stopped by the pigs!!

He's just one of us who's made his TT special to him. :-[


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

> and the stupid bodykit


Oops now you've done it :


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

How about just taking the piss out of Roadsters


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

> Yeah but some of you guys really did slag off that Black TTC with the blacked-out windows and the bodykit who was stopped by the pigs!!
> 
> He's just one of us who's made his TT special to him. :-[


clearly the post you refer to is the one that caused me to start this flame. It is one thing to slag off some wheels on some random picture off the internet but another to slag off the car of someone who is on the forum.

I am not saying that people should compliment the guys body kit if they do not like it. I am just saying that you should be at least a little tactful and considerate when expressing your negative views about what is HIS pride and joy. At the end of the day we ARE a community and a little community spirit would not go astray. Once again, I am not saying we should all pat each other on the backs and tell each other how great our cars are etc. Just be a little considerate.

Here is an example of community spirit. Mr Kevin kerbed his alloys. We alll know how much effort he went to in order to make these alloys special (custom paint job). Even people he has had running arguments with made the effort to post and express they sympathy at what happened. THIS is community spirit, not slagging off each others cars in a way in which the owners of the cars will be offended.

phoTToniq


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

phoTToniq, I think your exhaust mod is _way_ over the top   ;D


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

:

;D


----------



## tt500 (Nov 29, 2002)

Yeah...and that TT reg plate is definately illegal. You should be sent to jail 

Makes your car look like a demonstrator, and your driving must be useless 'cause you're over the white line in the road  photoniq graphic evidence


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Can you give us a list of things we CAN slag off then please, so we know to keep within your emotional boundaries?


LOL absolute TOP POST Tim. ;D


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

> LOL absolute TOP POST Tim. ;D


yeah, a top frosties sprayed over the laptop moment for me. ;D


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

> clearly the post you refer to is the one that caused me to start this flame. Â It is one thing to slag off some wheels on some random picture off the internet but another to slag off the car of someone who is on the forum. Â
> 
> I am not saying that people should compliment the guys body kit if they do not like it. Â I am just saying that you should be at least a little tactful and considerate when expressing your negative views about what is HIS pride and joy. Â At the end of the day we ARE a community and a little community spirit would not go astray. Â Once again, I am not saying we should all pat each other on the backs and tell each other how great our cars are etc. Â Just be a little considerate.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm in agreement with you on this....it's one thing having a laugh and a joke but ripping the piss often offends. ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I think what PhoTToniq is trying to say, is that its OK to slag off the car of someone you don't know (behind his/her back) but its not OK to make the comment where they could read it (or overhear it)...


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

> I think what PhoTToniq is trying to say, is that its OK to slag off the car of someone you don't know (behind his/her back) but its not OK to make the comment where they could read it (or overhear it)...


Yeah, that's what I had taken it as..... ;D


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

these roadster boys are so bitchy! it must be a hairdresser thing


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

> these roadster boys are so bitchy! it must be a hairdresser thing


LOL


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

lmao!!!!!!!!!!


----------

